
Get Rich Quick by Mining Ether with AWS Spot - wigginjs
https://medium.com/@james.s.wiggins/get-rich-quick-by-mining-ether-with-aws-spot-c7b7a3bdc149
======
dmart
I'm skeptical that this would actually be profitable... would like to see some
metrics on AWS costs vs. mining rewards.

~~~
zitterbewegung
Since spot instances raise and lower their prices if it is profitable it soon
won’t be also.

------
gricardo99
Does anyone know if AWS F1 instances (with FPGAs)[1] have been used for
mining, and how they compare to GPUs?

1 - [https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-
types/f1/](https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/f1/)

------
tobltobs
It took me three minutes to set this up and after 10 minutes there were the
first eth in my wallet. And I am a crypto currency newb and only have litte
AWS experience. I am impressed. I don't expect this to be profitable, actually
I would be surprised if I get more then 50% of my AWS costs back, but still an
impressive application of AWS cloud formation.

~~~
nodja
My high end home GPU averages 25MH/s and nets me $30 per month.

At $0.2/h/gpu it would cost you $144 per month. Assuming the GPUs have the
same efficiency, you're making 20% of the cost back.

My brief testing (30 mins run) makes it even worse, a 8 GPU instance
($1.6/hour) was going at about 90-100MH/s, which means they're even less
efficient than my home gpu. 100MH/s is around $130 a month, for the cost of
$1150/month or 11% returns.

The price of eth will go up, but if you don't have a GPU already, it's more
profitable to buy it directly. If you're investing in mining and expecting the
price of eth to go up to recoup costs, you would be making much more money
just by buying eth directly.

~~~
jrrrr
Do you leave your GPU mining all month long? What does that cost in
electricity?

~~~
nodja
It's mining whenever I don't need to use it for games, about 3/4 of the day.
Electricity costs are hard to calculate because the computer would've been on
if I wasn't mining anyway (it acts as a home server). My whole system is
mining atm and kill-a-watt reports 190 watts, about $17/month at my local rate
if it was in use 24h.

------
sharemywin
Any idea how much H/s a typical GPU will produce?

I saw 94 MH/s how many GPUs was that?

~~~
corysama
[http://whattomine.com](http://whattomine.com)

~~~
sharemywin
94MH/s is about $86K per day of ethereum. So, something isn't adding up right.

~~~
dubcanada
Nope, that's not right. Probably have a number wrong somewhere.

94MH/s is about 17 cents ($0.17) an hour. So based on the $0.2 cost you would
lose 3 cents ($0.03) an hour.

~~~
sharemywin
was plugging into equihash not ethash.

------
vinniejames
I looked into this for normal instances, definitely not profitable. Spot
instance may profitable until more than a few people start doing it. Ideally
this could run on a decentralized cloud, like Golem for instance

